# one frostie transfer??



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone, 
iv just had a fet today. I had 3 frosties in the freezer, only one survived the thaw. Its a good one though a  4 cell thats just about to divide again. I really want to know if there many sucess stories with a one embryo transfer. I just feel that i dont want to get my hopes up now but any ray of light would be appreciated.

This will be my 7th transfer. Iv had 3 IVF cycles altogether and never any positives  . Im getting fed up with the whole thing. I only had the transfer done 4 hours ago and iv gone from thinking about names, to thinking it isnt going to work Arggghh...... I HATE THE 2WW it sends me   . 

poppyxx


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Poppy,

There doesn't seem to be much difference between having 1 or 2 embryos replaced as to the level of success.  I have had two cycles of ICSI both where they have been grade A and have had 2 put back and have both been unsuccessful.  There are alot of people who have had only one put back and have gotten pregnant straight away.

Keep thinking positive, I know its hard but this may be the one, you never know!!!

Good luck!!

Sarah


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Poppy,

I've no words of wisdom to offer I'm afraid, just wanted to wish you loads of luck and hope you get your BFP !!!!!!

              

Emma..xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Poppy

It only takes one!!! It is quality not quantity that counts.

You are not alone in going loopy during the 2ww - infact anyone that does not go loopy is not normal!

We all go through the the highs of making plans and chosing names to the lows of failure. IVF is soooooooo cruel.

I test on the 10th - how's about you?

Sending you lots of sticky vibes       

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks guys,  .

Helen i test on the 16th, ages away. Its so bloody cruel isnt it. I have been through this sooo many times now i should be used to it but already i feel that im close to a panic attack.

Thanks for the sticky vibes girls xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi poppy i agree with helen in that it only takes one i really hope this is you're time hun loads of luv jo xxx


----------



## sambid (Oct 3, 2006)

hi,
i had one frostie transfered on the 22nd sept and i am due to test on the 9th oct...so far so good no af yet...
getting very frustrated now..not knowing....
good luck with your 2ww

xxx

sam


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

Hiya poppy...

I am in the same boat as you.....I had 4 frosties, 2 died after thawing and then 1 died during the night before transfer....so I only had 1 put back in at 8 cell stage....

I feel the same as you, I have thort of names and then thort how do i cope if its negative!!!
I go back 2 days after you, on the 18th oct, this 2 ww is killing me.....every pain or twinge I feel, I think is this good is this bad??
I have had about the same attempts as you....dont give up hun, we will get there...xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to say that 1 embie is as good as two, I had one transferred in May & got a positive, but I sadly m/c but thats another story....
What I wanted to say is that it can happen with just one so stay positive girls, I will be thinking of you both, good luck with test day 

           
love noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks guys  . 

I love reading about positive stories. Right now i feel as though im going mad. Im crying every night like a 5 year old after having them awful injections. Part of me gets so upset because i think 'whats the piont'. I know i should be more positive but iv been here so many times i dont know what to do with myself.

Vez, Im sending you lots of sticky vibes     . Lets hope this is our time.

love poppy. xx


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

Hiya all,


Just thought I would let you know that I went for my result yesterday and got a BFN.......dont think we are going to try again, 7th time, and its just taken it out of us completely.
My hubby was devasted....and emotionally, I dont think I could do it again..

Just want to wish everyone else on here the best of luck in whatever treatment they are having...

Take care

Love Verity xx


----------

